# Construction Site yields stoneware galore!



## RIBottleguy (Mar 29, 2019)

I stopped by a construction site last Sunday and let's say it went much better than I anticipated!  I had dug the same site about 7 years ago.  It was a hard dig and it only dated to circa 1915.  Fast forward and the site is torn wide open.  They exposed a much older layer that was packed with bottles and stoneware.  I was quickly joined by a friend, met two other diggers for the first time, and then a few more friends stopped by after digging somewhere else.  My first find was an ovoid jug that miraculously missed getting hit by a bulldozer.  We were teased with a few pontil shards but most of the bottles dates from the 1880s-1900, though the jugs were obviously older.  The next day the spot was covered over, but hopefully not forever!


My friend's stoneware

















A stoneware pitcher in situ






My finds!






The ovoid, no damage!






A Bunker Hill Pickles (during the cleaning process)






A nice lighter colored Hostetters






A large size boldly embossed Stephen Sweet's Infallible Liniment


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 29, 2019)

Wow, those are stunning!  That's a dream find for me.  That Somerset jug is amazing, not sure I've ever seen one in that shape before.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 29, 2019)

Congratulations!! Great finds. Love the Somerset jug.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 29, 2019)

Great finds, RIB! I'd keep hitting that place till the end.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 29, 2019)

WOW, Some great finds. Congrats.LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 31, 2019)

Fantastic haul!  I don't think I've ever seen a Bunker Hill with that much character.  Nicely whittled!


----------



## yacorie (Mar 31, 2019)

Wow thats great.  I've been stopping at every construction site that has any type of promise just because of posts like this.

Keep it up


----------



## RCO (Apr 2, 2019)

I've never found an older stone ware jug in the wild and the condition of the ones found is incredible


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 2, 2019)

Some good stuff, the ovoid is sweet. What a great time period to be digging in.


----------



## vt910815 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 4, 2019)

Incredible finds!


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow, beautiful! Never seen one of those salt-glazed jugs complete.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 5, 2019)

Beautiful Stonewares! That Bunker Hill is also killer!


----------



## Bobby algar (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 7, 2019)

Terrific finds RIB! You nailed with that ovoid jug. A keeper for sure and I love the whittling on that Skilton. Too bad it got covered over. What did the other diggers find, do ya know?


----------



## riverdiver (Apr 10, 2019)

Holy Carp that Ovoid is sweet, beautiful jug


----------



## bottle rebel (Apr 17, 2019)

nice finds


----------

